# R.I.P Zeus



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know wat happened I am so hurt and Zeus is gone he died in the bath I think it was to hot he was swimming I stepped out came back Ans he was upside down under water

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! thats crazy, how hot was the water? hot to the touch? just like that he was gone?? man this really turned my stomach to read.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm in tears right now I tried CPR when I came back I saw him underwater and bubbles he was upside down

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! Could he have drowned? When you put him in usually did he swim around like crazy or kinda sit? Niles acts like water is something terrible to him.swimming trying to get out...even though not even deep enough to cover his back.omg I'm soooo sorry.how terrible. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

He was swimming. When I cane back he was upside down and under water I feel so.bad I need another ASAP 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ntyvirus (Sep 19, 2012)

Holy crap man, I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## tommyboy (Sep 19, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Do you know how hot the water was? How deep was it also? It would be good to know what happened especially if you plan on getting another tegu.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow. Definitely not what I wanted to read today. I am so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 19, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> He was swimming. When I cane back he was upside down and under water I feel so.bad I need another ASAP
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



Why such a rush to get a new one....?


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow thats so sad man sorry to hear all of this my condolences. That really is heart breaking.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

The water was too hot my son was filling the the tub I think it was 100 degrees

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: RE: R.I.P Zeus*



ReptileGuy said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > He was swimming. When I cane back he was upside down and under water I feel so.bad I need another ASAP
> ...



Because when you set your mind to raise these beautiful animals. Your mind is set. Trust me i know. Samething with my blue. I wish you the best of luck sir and Im so sorry for your lost..

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

I fell in love with him I'm set on getting another one.and I will I want a male bit I found some.omw with a female 3 month old for.165 I'm thinking.but.now I want a extreme

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aardbark (Sep 19, 2012)

Poor little guy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 19, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> I fell in love with him I'm set on getting another one.and I will I want a male bit I found some.omw with a female 3 month old for.165 I'm thinking.but.now I want a extreme
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



ahhh.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry :/ that's so sad


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 19, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> He was swimming. When I cane back he was upside down and under water I feel so.bad I need another ASAP
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



[size=large]I'M SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS BUT DAMN, NEED ANOTHER ALREADY??? ZEUS HASN'T EVEN GOTTEN TO GROUND TEMPERATURE YET AND YOU LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE. SORRY BUT THESE GUYS AREN'T DISPOSABLE. I UNDERSTAND STEVE'S SITUATION WITH SMOKE BUT NOT THIS ONE. YOU NEED TO REEVALUATE YOUR SOP WITH HAVING YOUR CHILD GET THE BATH READY FOR YOUR REPTILES. NOT TRYING TO TELL YOU HOW TO RAISE YOUR KIDS OR ANYTHING BUT KAN YOU AT LEAST LET IT SETTLE DOWN? I MEAN DAMN... REST IN POWER ZEUS...

I'VE HEARD SIMILAR STORIES FROM OTHER PEOPLE ABOUT THEIR PETS PASSING AWAY. 

"BUT MY 2 GAME BRED PIT BULLS GOT ALONG GREAT, I TURNED AROUND FOR A SECOND AND ONE WAS KILLING THE OTHER!" NOT AN ACCIDENT, YOUR FAULT!

"BUT I DIDN'T THINK HE WOULD BREED WITH MY FEMALE IN HEAT, HE'S ONLY 6 MONTHS AND DOESN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!" PET OVER POPULATION, NOT AN ACCIDENT, YOUR FAULT!

"MY 'KID' WAS FILLING THE BATH WATER AND IT MUST HAVE BEEN TOO HOT LIKE 100 DEGREES?????????" NOT AN ACCIDENT, YOUR FAULT! YOU SHOULD SAVE THAT $160 SOMETHING FOR THAT TEGU AND BUY SOME HUSBANDRY BOOKS AND A HEAT GUN 1ST! LIKE I SAID, SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS BUT THIS WASN'T AN ACCIDENT...[/size]


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: RE: R.I.P Zeus*



KABIKANO said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > He was swimming. When I cane back he was upside down and under water I feel so.bad I need another ASAP
> ...



I know wat u mean I guess. I can't go without seeing a tegu at home and its my dialysis u r right I.don't blame anyone else now I know better 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Yea I bred beardies and pits I stopped though because beardies don't sell like that and people aren't ready for them don't like selling them anywhere 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 19, 2012)

[size=large]I WASN'T TRYING TO BE KOLD TO YOU OR LECTURE YOU BUT SLOW IT DOWN, BE EAZY AND REEVALUATE YOUR SITUATION. WHEN YOU FEEL YOU'RE READY, GO FOR IT! BUT RESPECT ZEUS FIRST. AGAIN, I'M SORRY...[/size]


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

I respecting Zeus he is getting a proper burial in my yard and all trust I'm ready also and I appreciate everyone 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 19, 2012)

I honestly don't think you're ready for a tegu. Besides what the above posts says, I would like to add that baths are NOT necessary if you have a proper setup. I think they not only stress the animal out but also are clearly dangerous if improperly done. I hate to be mean but you caused the death of the first one. Why rush into another? I don't see the rationale behind your thinking in the I need another approach. You screwed up and it is time to take responsibility and ensure that you actually know what you're doing to the point that you can properly care for another.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 19, 2012)

I dont understand why everyone getting on him so much. If he knows he's ready for one. Then he's ready for one. People live and people learn. Im almost 100% sure that his next tegu Will get bath with supervision. Everyone just need to stop discouraging the dude and help him through his lose. Mistakes happen. That's it

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 19, 2012)

Some mistakes are easy to write off as little things that went drastically wrong. Leaving a child to supervise a tegu and its water temperature is incredibly unsafe. It was a MAJOR mistake that led to a death. He "knew" he was ready for one yet clearly wasn't. I doubt his level of readiness has changed in the last 24 hours. Baths are not necessary if proper humidity levels are maintained.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 19, 2012)

I feel u Steve but just want dude to know leaving Zeus unattended with hot ass water running only with a kid there is a no no. Like I said, not trippin on him just want him aware. Thats all.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

I know I was wrong for leaving him.UN supervised and never again will I ever ever 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 19, 2012)

I give my tegu baths, but usually because they are going to a show and I need them clean. The water is still before they go in, barely lukewarm, and covers their feet or so. It's just enough for water to get splashed over and for them to poo, but not deep enough for swimming. If the babies need soaking for a shed, they are in a rubbermaid with about 1/2" water and water splashed over them. If any water is going to absorbed (which it can), it is going to be through the cloaca, not the skin.

It's a tough lesson and I'm sorry to hear about your little friend. I can't count the numerous mistakes I've made through the years. All we can do is learn from them and move on. In the best case scenario, it allows others to learn with us.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

I always give him the same bath I think he had a seizure or went into shock because when I ran to grab him he was just flipping around in the water the in my hand so I put him in his basking spot which he still flipped on his back and then tongue came out smh damn 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kymzilla (Sep 19, 2012)

Strange to see so many people say baths stress your Gu's out. Our 2 columbians seem perfectly fine with baths they float and swim and paddle around.


Also, so sorry for your loss. If i found one of ours passed away, i'd cry.
I dont know what ill do when all my babies eventually get to that day.....=[


----------



## Steven. (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: RE: R.I.P Zeus*



laurarfl said:


> I give my tegu baths, but usually because they are going to a show and I need them clean. The water is still before they go in, barely lukewarm, and covers their feet or so. It's just enough for water to get splashed over and for them to poo, but not deep enough for swimming. If the babies need soaking for a shed, they are in a rubbermaid with about 1/2" water and water splashed over them. If any water is going to absorbed (which it can), it is going to be through the cloaca, not the skin.
> 
> It's a tough lesson and I'm sorry to hear about your little friend. I can't count the numerous mistakes I've made through the years. All we can do is learn from them and move on. In the best case scenario, it allows others to learn with us.



I agree with Laura 100%. My baths are only during shed or to clean them up. But live and learn my fellow friends.

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank u Steven and laura

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: RE: R.I.P Zeus*



chitodadon said:


> Thank u Steven and laura
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



My pleasure buddy. Just remember theses guys are like new born kids. If you keep that in mind.. You'll be a great dad and have a healthy strong tegu. I wish you the best of luck. Im here if you need me.

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks again

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, I'd be absolutely distraught if I lost my lad... I personally never bathe him; his living humidities have always meant he's shedded perfectly and he tends to "wash" himself in his water bowl every day or every couple days. 

Again; sorry to hear about what happened, live and learn.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm still lost over this and miss him

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 20, 2012)

Its gonna take some time. I love all my pets to the fullest and its always hard to lose one. Keep your head up, it will get better but u need to go through the grieving process. If u need anything just ask. I may have kame off like a **** before but its only kuz i got love for animals. Be easy...


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 20, 2012)

Its all Hood homie I feel the sane for all my pets and others

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: RE: R.I.P Zeus*



KABIKANO said:


> Its gonna take some time. I love all my pets to the fullest and its always hard to lose one. Keep your head up, it will get better but u need to go through the grieving process. If u need anything just ask. I may have kame off like a **** before but its only kuz i got love for animals. Be easy...





sent from my phone to your eyes



chitodadon said:


> Its all Hood homie I feel the sane for all my pets and others



Aww we all ganstas in this place lol.


sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 21, 2012)

Steven. said:


> KABIKANO said:
> 
> 
> > Its gonna take some time. I love all my pets to the fullest and its always hard to lose one. Keep your head up, it will get better but u need to go through the grieving process. If u need anything just ask. I may have kame off like a **** before but its only kuz i got love for animals. Be easy...
> ...



Oh you think you funny mutha flower? Hmm? Aight then, NO XTREME BLUE FIRE for you Steve!!! What you think about that? Not laughing now is you? Huh?


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol thanks I needed that laugh and I know Zeus is laughing too

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Odonata (Sep 21, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about this, may Zeus rest in peace.

With regards to the temperature 100 degrees does not sound desperately hot. But if that is a guess and not a verified temperature I would tend to think it was probably considerably hotter. The bigger issue I would imagine is significant change in temperature. I bath my tegu, and when I do he is typically lying on his basking platform that is anywhere from 100-110 surface temperature, so going into 95-100 degree water seems quite appropriate. However if there is a rapid change in temperature, say going from 80 to 100 without gradual warming it could cause the tegu to go into shock.

I understand the argument that baths are not a necessity. I think there is likely some individuality as to whether tegus enjoy spending time in water or not. Some lay in their water dishes quite regularly if they are big enough, and others avoid water larger than a droplet on a leaf. My tegu does not demonstrate any stress in the water, swims under the water in the deep end, and always comes out of the water willing to be held and explore his surroundings as opposed to wanting to hide which would be typical if it were a bad experience.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 21, 2012)

He went into shock.or had a seizure in the tub because he is always in the bath in the same temperature I think it was just the rapid change

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: RE: R.I.P Zeus*



KABIKANO said:


> Steven. said:
> 
> 
> > KABIKANO said:
> ...



Lol nooooo i want one.. Please please!!! Lol

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## tegus4life (Sep 21, 2012)

If you think about the temperature of water a tegu would be in if it were living in the wild though, I doubt it'd find water warmer than 70 or 75 degrees. I think the basking spot and the water temp are more different than they seem. Either way, that's very sad to hear.
RIP Zeus


----------



## Johnnydr (Sep 21, 2012)

I give my tegu a bath about 3 times a week....I'm not sure when bathing your tegu became a nono. She is pretty much trained to poo in the tub.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 21, 2012)

Johnnydr said:


> I give my tegu a bath about 3 times a week....I'm not sure when bathing your tegu became a nono. She is pretty much trained to poo in the tub.



[size=large]IT'S NOT THE BATH THAT'S A NO NO, IT'S THE LEAVING IT UNATTENDED WITH A CHILD THAT'S A NO NO.[/size]


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 21, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> I honestly don't think you're ready for a tegu. Besides what the above posts says, I would like to add that baths are NOT necessary if you have a proper setup. I think they not only stress the animal out but also are clearly dangerous if improperly done. I hate to be mean but you caused the death of the first one. Why rush into another? I don't see the rationale behind your thinking in the I need another approach. You screwed up and it is time to take responsibility and ensure that you actually know what you're doing to the point that you can properly care for another.



I agree. 

You wouldn't let a child give an infant a bath alone, so never let them do it with an animal alone. You should never leave the room when an animal is in the water. Also you should have known that water was too hot, if you weren't sure you should have looked it up or asked. 100 is WAY too hot, the water should only be 75-80 degrees. 100 degrees will sear them. (Having a flat rock below a tegu with a surface area of 95-100-110 is fine, but it's not the same as covering their body in burning hot water. You can't put them in hot water, it's like dropping them in a put of soup. what feels warm to us is very hot to them when it comes to temperatures of water) You should have prepared the bath yourself and made sure the water was a safe temperature.

I understand wanting another, but perhaps you should do more research on tegus so this sort of thing doesn't happen again and you end up with a sick, injured, or dead tegu....


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 21, 2012)

100 degree water is not as searing as it sounds. It's about the same temp you would take a shower in.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 21, 2012)

It's the temp a lot of hottubs run at. Ever hopped into one of those hottubs after being at air temp? Guess what? It feels pretty dang hot.


----------



## Odonata (Sep 22, 2012)

I am interested in the discussion on the temperature of the water. I was looking for articles that had more than experiential or sensory data to support water temperatures and can't really find any. A previous thread on TeguTalk:

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=1540#axzz27CMJ07Qt

I have an outside enclosure on my deck that i often take the beardies and tegu out to on the weekends (not at the same time) while I am drinking coffee or working in the yard. It is basically a wire fenced enclosure and has a large water tub in it. The beardies more so than the tegu will hang out in the water of their own accord (which in itself seems odd to me). It can be very hot due to the sun. I have checked it with a temp gun and seen it well over 110 and yet the beardies will jump in. Presumably in the wild open sources of water that are not flowing can be at a substantial temperature as a result of the sun, based on depth and ambient temperature. Whether tegus go into water at those temperatures is another matter.

I really haven't seen any videos or read reports of tegus swimming in the wild, or using bodies of water as preferred escape paths like iguana's supposedly do.


----------

